# Good Stuff about Cornavirus



## Packerjohn (Mar 17, 2020)

Ok, maybe this is a bit much but I was thinking that there are some rather positive things about this cornavirus.  First of all, if planes don't fly, fuel is saved & pollution is definitely less of a problem in the air.  Secondly, since so much of the world is being shut down, do we really need it?  We all need food, clothing & shelter.  Outside that do we need to have hen/stag parties in foreign countries?  Do we need to go to sporting events?  Do we really need gambling casinos?  Many of us have lost our way.  Hiding behind a "smartphone" all day long isn't going to save the world.  This Cornavirus will pass but the warming of our planet will not go away.  What then?


----------



## Don M. (Mar 17, 2020)

We have become such a "spoiled" society, that even the hint of any inconvenience drives millions into panic.  What would our people do if the electrical grid went down....how many of our people could remain Sane if TV, cell phones, and the internet was unavailable, even for a few hours??

Maybe, and hopefully, this epidemic will give some people incentives to re-think how we are living our lives.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 17, 2020)

I had some similar thoughts today. The planet is getting some respite. Our overly consumerist ways do need to be cut back a bit before we see much worse happening. Australia was reeling from drought, fires and then floods even before the contagion of COVID-19 rose up to challenge us.


----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2020)

I've noticed small animals and birdlife seem calmer and happier. It could be because of the spring weather, or because it's so much quieter with few cars traveling and almost no planes. Maybe both.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 17, 2020)

The world will become smaller


----------



## Yosh (Mar 17, 2020)

With the quarantine, I don't have to bath as much.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 17, 2020)

More time for introspection, creative pursuits, maybe?   God's just thinning the herd!


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 17, 2020)

You can say what you want but I know when a disaster is man made so will the fix be man made.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 17, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Ok, maybe this is a bit much but I was thinking that there are some rather positive things about this cornavirus.  First of all, if planes don't fly, fuel is saved & pollution is definitely less of a problem in the air.  Secondly, since so much of the world is being shut down, do we really need it?  We all need food, clothing & shelter.  Outside that do we need to have hen/stag parties in foreign countries?  Do we need to go to sporting events?  Do we really need gambling casinos?  Many of us have lost our way.  Hiding behind a "smartphone" all day long isn't going to save the world.  This Cornavirus will pass but the warming of our planet will not go away.  What then?


I agree to a certain degree..  Although planes cause a bit of pollution but they help in emergencies, those sporting events help the economy in one form or the other.  Right now, businesses and families are suffering and the Stock Market  The good I see is that there are lot of us that are able to get our essential needs to make it through this crisis. But the flip side is there are others that are not that fortunate.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 17, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> The world will become smaller


The World will go on with or without us.  My view is, it won't get smaller.. but we will as a people.


----------



## Duster (Mar 17, 2020)

Italian residents sing during lockdown

The prospect of a coronavirus-induced lockdown is a truly daunting one but, through the magic of the internet, we have seen some truly inspirational moments, including beautiful, communal singalongs from across an Italy in crisis. 
To stave off boredom and cabin fever, Italians across the country have taken to their balconies and begun singing to and with each other, in heartwarming scenes.


----------



## Duster (Mar 20, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240787044676370432*Newlyweds showcase how to celebrate while maintaining social distance with neighborhood parade*
With coronavirus induced self-isolation comes widespread cancellations of social gatherings and family events but one ingenious wedding party in Crown Heights Brooklyn managed to keep the ‘social’ in social distancing.
The wedding party for the union between JJ Deitsch and Fraida Jacobson wanted to celebrate their friends’ marriage while also adhering to CDC guidelines, which forbid gatherings of over 10 people. Instead of a traditional celebration, they decided to take it to the streets with great success, as eyewitness video shows.


----------



## Duster (Mar 20, 2020)

Duster said:


> Italian residents sing during lockdown
> 
> The prospect of a coronavirus-induced lockdown is a truly daunting one but, through the magic of the internet, we have seen some truly inspirational moments, including beautiful, communal singalongs from across an Italy in crisis.
> To stave off boredom and cabin fever, Italians across the country have taken to their balconies and begun singing to and with each other, in heartwarming scenes.


----------



## bingo (Mar 20, 2020)

my lifestyle hasn't changed....i am a homebody anyway


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 20, 2020)

Because there is almost no boat traffic in Venetian canals these days, the water has cleared up and a dolphin was sighted for the first time in 60 years! And swans, too! How cool is that? We were in Venice this summer and the water was pretty murky.  
https://abcnews.go.com/Internationa...onavirus-halts-tourism-city/story?id=69662690


----------



## Catlady (Mar 20, 2020)

bingo said:


> my lifestyle hasn't changed....i am a homebody anyway


Me, too.  LOL


----------



## Catlady (Mar 20, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Because there is almost no boat traffic in Venetian canals these days, the water has cleared up and a dolphin was sighted for the first time in 60 years! And swans, too! How cool is that? We were in Venice this summer and the water was pretty murky.
> https://abcnews.go.com/Internationa...onavirus-halts-tourism-city/story?id=69662690



And China's smog has cleared a lot, I bet now they can see stuff in the distance they could never see before.

Carol, did the water also stink?  I've heard that the residents throw urine out the windows into the water.  True?  Ewww!


----------



## gennie (Mar 20, 2020)

Normally the sky here (south central Florida) is criss-crossed with contrails.  Not so today.


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 20, 2020)

Catlady said:


> And China's smog has cleared a lot, I bet now they can see stuff in the distance they could never see before.
> 
> Carol, did the water also stink?  I've heard that the residents throw urine out the windows into the water.  True?  Ewww!


I apologize if this sounds vulgar, but is that what the older generation meant by "not a pot to p--- in nor a window to throw it out of"?


----------



## Catlady (Mar 20, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I apologize if this sounds vulgar, but is that what the older generation meant by *"not a pot to p--- in nor a window to throw it out of"? *


LOL, I have NO idea!  I've never been to Venice and that's why I asked Carol, you can't trust everything you read online.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 20, 2020)

I miss my family....We are 14 hours away from them....I want to see them....But have to wait till it is safe....
My son and daughter in law wants to get us to go home after Easter....We were supposed to go by plane,
they don't want us to fly....Hopefully it will die down....I miss everyone....(But I do have my hubby)….Thank God!!!!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 20, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I miss my family....We are 14 hours away from them....I want to see them....But have to wait till it is safe....
> My son and daughter in law wants to get us to go home after Easter....We were supposed to go by plane,
> they don't want us to fly....Hopefully it will die down....I miss everyone....(But I do have my hubby)….Thank God!!!!


The next best thing is video chats @peppermint....I've been doing that often with my son and two grandkids....its so much fun but I know, not a replacement for the hugs and in-person moments with them.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 21, 2020)

About the stay at home directives:  all the men who are straying, having affairs, (AND THEY DO!)  are now home with their families.  After this is all over, many changes will come about.  Men will see themselves as they really are, not as the image they are trying to project.  There will be much introspection into what people really want and need to bring them happiness.  Things will be dumped upside down and sorted out.
Families will be so much closer or will break apart.
Mankind will now have time to search and sort, evaluate, find out what is most meaningful to them.  Adultery will now be reevaluated.  The measure of a man will be visable now to those around him.


----------



## rgp (Mar 21, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Ok, maybe this is a bit much but I was thinking that there are some rather positive things about this cornavirus.  First of all, if planes don't fly, fuel is saved & pollution is definitely less of a problem in the air.  Secondly, since so much of the world is being shut down, do we really need it?  We all need food, clothing & shelter.  Outside that do we need to have hen/stag parties in foreign countries?  Do we need to go to sporting events?  Do we really need gambling casinos?  Many of us have lost our way.  Hiding behind a "smartphone" all day long isn't going to save the world.  This Cornavirus will pass but the warming of our planet will not go away.  What then?




 Then it will cool again.....just like the last cycle.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 21, 2020)

Another good thing about this, (if there are any good things about this) is an unpresidented government solidarity; even a worldwide solidarity against this disease.  Maybe people will view others in different perspectives from now on.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 21, 2020)

rgp said:


> Then it will cool again.....just like the last cycle.



Yes, the Earth will cool again, but it takes thousands of years for the cycling, we probably won't be here by then or maybe just a few leftover  humans perhaps living underground.  Maybe by then most humans have colonized and proceeded to destroy other planets?


----------



## peppermint (Mar 21, 2020)

Gaer said:


> About the stay at home directives:  all the men who are straying, having affairs, (AND THEY DO!)  are now home with their families.  After this is all over, many changes will come about.  Men will see themselves as they really are, not as the image they are trying to project.  There will be much introspection into what people really want and need to bring them happiness.  Things will be dumped upside down and sorted out.
> Families will be so much closer or will break apart.
> Mankind will now have time to search and sort, evaluate, find out what is most meaningful to them.  Adultery will now be reevaluated.  The measure of a man will be visable now to those around him.
> 
> ...


----------



## peppermint (Mar 21, 2020)

I really wanted to say more.....Disgusting I will say...…….


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 21, 2020)

bingo said:


> my lifestyle hasn't changed....i am a homebody anyway


Me too and have been for a long time.


----------



## rgp (Mar 21, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Yes, the Earth will cool again, but it takes thousands of years for the cycling, we probably won't be here by then or maybe just a few leftover  humans perhaps living underground.  Maybe by then most humans have colonized and proceeded to destroy other planets?




 Well, IMO anyway.......some give way too much , incorrect credit to the human influence of 'destroying' the planet.


----------



## Old Dummy (Mar 21, 2020)

rgp said:


> Then it will cool again.....just like the last cycle.



Yup, just like it's been doing for the past 4 billion years.


----------



## Old Dummy (Mar 21, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Yes, the Earth will cool again, but it takes thousands of years for the cycling, we probably won't be here by then or maybe just a few leftover  humans perhaps living underground.  Maybe by then most humans have colonized and proceeded to destroy other planets?



The cycles can be as short as a few hundred years -- an eye-blink against the 4.5 billion years of the life of the planet. Around 500 years ago there was a devastating mini-ice age in Europe. Crops failed, people starved.

Where I live, 10 or so thousand years ago, there was a 1-2 mile-thick ice sheet covering the land. Why did it form, and why did it disappear? Did the cavemen do it?


----------



## Gaer (Mar 21, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I really wanted to say more.....Disgusting I will say...…….





peppermint said:


> I really wanted to say more.....Disgusting I will say...…….





peppermint said:


> I really wanted to say more.....Disgusting I will say...…….


Statistics show that now, (2020)  22% of married men admit to having an extramarital affair at least once.  My post is not discusting.  It's reality!


----------



## Catlady (Mar 21, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> The cycles can be as *short as a few hundred years *-- an eye-blink against the 4.5 billion years of the life of the planet. Around 500 years ago there was a devastating mini-ice age in Europe. Crops failed, people starved.
> 
> Where I live, 10 or so thousand years ago, there was a 1-2 mile-thick ice sheet covering the land. Why did it form, and why did it disappear? Did the cavemen do it?



Whether the cycles are man-made or not, my point is that they take a long time to change.  Even a "few hundred years" of extremely hot climate, everything will die including plant life, animals, people.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 21, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Me too and have been for a long time.


That makes three of us....still feel comfortable with my solitude and venture out only when I have to....family comes visit me rather than the other way around.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 21, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Statistics show that now, (2020)  *22% of married men admit to having an extramarital affair at least once*.  My post is not discusting.  It's reality!


Actually, that 22% is undereporting, those are only the % of married men that were honest enough to ADMIT it.  I think the incidences are much higher, and with women now having the pill, even women are catching up to men in the cheating department.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 21, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Statistics show that now, (2020)  22% of married men admit to having an extramarital affair at least once.  My post is not discusting.  It's reality!


So you are bidder....or scorned!!!!


----------



## Gaer (Mar 21, 2020)

Bidder?  What's bidder?  You mean bitter?  Not anymore.  Many, many people have gone through the remains of adultery.  Peppermint.  There is nothing wrong with my post.  I'm not insulting anyone.  Why don't we end this before we get in a catfight?


----------



## peppermint (Mar 21, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Bidder?  What's bidder?  You mean bitter?  Not anymore.  Many, many people have gone through the remains of adultery.  Peppermint.  There is nothing wrong with my post.  I'm not insulting anyone.  Why don't we end this before we get in a catfight?


So Be it.....I'm older …….   Yes you were insulting....So I'll stay out of your way....You don't have to like me....I could care less....


----------



## Judycat (Mar 22, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Another good thing about this, (if there are any good things about this) is an unpresidented government solidarity; even a worldwide solidarity against this disease.  Maybe people will view others in different perspectives from now on.


It all sounds nice, but I my experience, people don't change that much. Color me pessimist.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 22, 2020)

Catlady said:


> And China's smog has cleared a lot, I bet now they can see stuff in the distance they could never see before.
> 
> Carol, did the water also stink?  I've heard that the residents throw urine out the windows into the water.  True?  Ewww!


I  don't remember any particularly bad smells, but lots of fumes from the vaporetti and mobs and mobs of people. And it was so, so hot! It was not our favorite place.


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

Gaer said:


> About the stay at home directives:  all the men who are straying, having affairs, (AND THEY DO!)  are now home with their families.  After this is all over, many changes will come about.  Men will see themselves as they really are, not as the image they are trying to project.  There will be much introspection into what people really want and need to bring them happiness.  Things will be dumped upside down and sorted out.
> Families will be so much closer or will break apart.
> Mankind will now have time to search and sort, evaluate, find out what is most meaningful to them.  Adultery will now be reevaluated.  The measure of a man will be visable now to those around him.


What about the women who are straying having affairs?  (AND THEY DO!)  Are they now home with their families?
Will women "see themselves as they really are, not as the image they are trying to project?
Will the measure of a woman be visible now to those around her?

My ex wife was the cheater, but I don't go around saying _"Women _stray...._women_ have affairs."  I say_ "People stray; people have affairs."_

Interesting, ain't it.....your one-sided world.


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Statistics show that now, (2020)  22% of married men admit to having an extramarital affair at least once.  My post is not discusting.  It's reality!


It's "Reality."  Much like your man hating.
A very common pattern:  A woman makes a bad choice, marries a bum, then when it doesn't work, says all men are this & that so they can appear like a victim instead of a fool.  Much easier than admitting they make stupid choices.
If you're single, please stay that way.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 22, 2020)

Win 231:  Point taken!  And . . I don't hate men.  I love men!  Wow!  My words have really been misunderstood in the thread!


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 22, 2020)

*Here are residents of a nursing home...playing hallway bingo. Keeping their social distance, but enjoying a fun activity

*


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 22, 2020)

Gaer said:


> More time for introspection, creative pursuits, maybe?   God's just thinning the herd!



I don't think God is thinning the herd.  It's a mutating virus, not an act of God.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 22, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I don't think God is thinning the herd.  It's a mutating virus, not an act of God.


Yes, It was a joke.  I should have said HAHA or LOL


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 22, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Another good thing about this, (if there are any good things about this) is an unpresidented government solidarity; even a worldwide solidarity against this disease.  Maybe people will view others in different perspectives from now on.



We must live in two different countries.  I sure don't see any "unprecedented government solidarity."


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 22, 2020)

Judycat said:


> It all sounds nice, but I my experience, people don't change that much. Color me pessimist.



Agreed.  Humanity didn't clean up it's act after the 1918 flu pandemic, or after the black death, so why would it do so now?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 22, 2020)

While I see your point and agree to a degree, these things that are shut down are costing people their jobs.  When the pool of the unemployed is at a normal rate, it's one thing but with what could be (probably is) millions of people out of work at the same time, it's a disaster for too many everyday working people/families. We already had a problem with too many hungry children and families, too many homeless and we certainly don't need for those numbers to grow by the millions or even thousands.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 22, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> While I see your point and agree to a degree, these things that are shut down are costing people their jobs.  When the pool of the unemployed is at a normal rate, it's one thing but with what could be (probably is) millions of people out of work at the same time, it's a disaster for too many everyday working people/families. We already had a problem with too many hungry children and families, too many homeless and we certainly don't need for those numbers to grow by the millions or even thousands.



Diva, which post is the above in reply to?  I can't figure out if it's in response to my post about humanity not cleaning up its act, or to the idea that good things might come out of the coronavirus.  I'm a bit dense today.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 23, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Diva, which post is the above in reply to?  I can't figure out if it's in response to my post about humanity not cleaning up its act, or to the idea that good things might come out of the coronavirus.  I'm a bit dense today.


It's in reply to the original post Butterfly. When I'm replying to others replies, I usually use the quote feature as I've done here.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 23, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 23, 2020)

bingo said:


> my lifestyle hasn't changed....i am a homebody anyway


Being retired, I am use to being home.. not a big deal to me.  I don't take it for granted.. I feel blessed.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 23, 2020)

Don M. said:


> We have become such a "spoiled" society, that even the hint of any inconvenience drives millions into panic.  What would our people do if the electrical grid went down....how many of our people could remain Sane if TV, cell phones, and the internet was unavailable, even for a few hours??
> 
> Maybe, and hopefully, this epidemic will give some people incentives to re-think how we are living our lives.


I believe the younger generation would probably have a nervous breakdown while the older generation would thrive.  We grew up without cell phones, home telephones, some of us, no tv's.. no electric heat, etc.  I agree a lot of people take things for granted.  I try to remain grateful for all I have because at one time, I did not have them.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 23, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> The next best thing is video chats @peppermint....I've been doing that often with my son and two grandkids....its so much fun but I know, not a replacement for the hugs and in-person moments with them.


Yes, the kids are texting and calling on the phone....They want us to stay PUT.....The kids are all home....My grandson has to go on line for homework and so does my granddaughter....My other granddaughter is a Nurse, and going to the Hospital every day....
Hopefully, This too will pass.....A Big Hope....


----------

